# إجتزنا ال 100000 عضو



## My Rock (30 سبتمبر 2010)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم

من جديد، ها نحن نجتاز خطوة اخرى من مسيرتنا المقدسة، فمن ساعات قليلة أجتزنا ال 100 الف عضو، و لكم هذه الصورة البهية.







هذا العدد الكبير ضمان و تأكيد على نجاحنا المستمر في خدمتنا. منتدى الكنيسة في توسع مستمر و خططنا المستقبلية تطمح بزيادته و مضاعفته عدد الأعضاء و الزوار و النشاط بصورة عامة في السنين القليلة القادمة.

المشاريع كثيرة و الخدمات متنوعة و عازمين على الخوض في شتى مجالات الخدمة المسيحية على الانترنت.

من ضمن مخططاتنا هو قلب منتدى الكنيسة لاكبر موقع مسيحي بكل فروعه و هذا يتضمن التالي و أكثر:



الإستمرار بتوفير أكبر منتدى مسيحي باللغة العربية
توسيع مجال الرد على الشبهات بمختلف اركانه
توسيع الكتاب المقدس ليضم أكبر و أكثر اهم الترجمات الموجودة
توسيع تفاسير الكتاب المقدس ليحتوي على كل التفاسير العربية بشكل اولوي و الانجليزية بشكل ثانوي
توسيع عدد القواميس الخاصة بالكتاب المقدس

الإستمرار بتوفير و تطوير أكبر مكتبة ترانيم مسيحية
تطوير و توسيع خدمة رفع الملفات ليتضمن كل ما يحتاجه المستخدم المسيحي 
تطوير مركز للأفلام و الكليبات المسيحية، بمواصفات تضاهي مواصفات اليوتوب
تطوير أرضية جديد للدروس المسيحية العقائدية و الروحية و التأملات اليومية و الأسبوعية
لدينا المزيد و المزيد، الذي سنحققه بالتعاون سوياً. صلواتكم ان يعطينا الرب قوة و نعمة و حكمة لكي نستمر سوياً في هذه المسيرة، عابرين كل صعوبات و كل الضيقات التي تواجهنا، رامين حملنا على المسيح الذي يعين و يرشد و يوجه.

نشكر الرب من اجل البركة التي أنعم علينا بها، فكله منه و له. نشكره على بركاته الماضية و الحالية و المستقبلية. باركنا يا رب و إجعلنا أهلاً للخدمة، لخدمتك و لخدمتك شعبك ليكون المجد لك وحدك.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## abokaf2020 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروك وعقبال ال 100 مليون


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروووووووك
عقبال المليون​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبروك وربنا يبارك


----------



## marcelino (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك مبروك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

100000 مبروك ياروك
وعقبال المليون عضو واكتر
​


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف مبروك أخي الحبيب ماي روك
وأخوتي الاحباء جميعاً

عقبال ما نوصل الى 100000 مُخَلَّص...


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبروك
وعقبال ما نحقق كل الاحلام
سلام المسيح


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك وعقبال   ما نوصل لكل مسيحى على الارض يسوع يبركك ويعوض تعبك


----------



## جُرُوحْ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف مبروك أخي الحبيب ماي روك
وأخوتي الاحباء جميعاً


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبروووووك

عقبال المليون

ربنا يبارك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف مبروك 
ويارب يزيد كمان وكمان
ومنتدانا يكبر دايما
*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك

ويارب في تقدم ونجاح مستمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف مبروك يا زعيم 
وربنا يساعدك ويقويك ويثمر من خدمتك .. أمييييين *


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبروك يا زعيم *
*ربنا يزيد ويبارك *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ يَضُمُّ إِلَى الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّذِينَ يَخْلُصُونَ (اع  2 :  47)​*


----------



## ارووجة (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يااجمل منتدى...ربنا يزيد اكتر واكتر
وربنا يبارك تعبك ^_^


----------



## Rosetta (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك 
خبر مفرح جدا جدا يا زعيم و اكيد الفضل للرب اولا و لك ثانيا يا زعيم 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك و خدمة جميع الاعضاء القائمين على انجاح رسالة هذا المنتدى ​*


----------



## mena_8_6 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

المنتدى رائع وربنا يكبرة ويزيد اعضائة فى المستقبل اكتر واكتر


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف مبروك للمنتدى واعضاء المنتدى وعلى رأسم الاستاذ الزعيم *
*لى استفسار عن عبارة جائت فى هذا البيان اريد من حضرتك توضيحها من فضلك وهى تلك العبارة*
*((بزيادته و مضاعفته عدد الأعضاء و الزوار و النشاط بصورة عامة في السنين القليلة القادمة ))*
* والذى اريد توضيحة تلك الكلمة السنين القليلة القادمة ولماذا قلت السنين القليلة **اشكرك سيدى الزعيم*


----------



## alkaldane (1 أكتوبر 2010)

_*مبروك منتداناااااااا*_

_*  وعقبال ال10000000000000*_​


----------



## بنت المسيح (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك وعقبال 1000000000000000000000 مليون


----------



## dodo jojo (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow..برافو يا منتدانا..ربنا يبارك المنتدى وكل الموجودين فيه..مع تحيات dodo jojo*


----------



## mero_engel (1 أكتوبر 2010)

يارب حافظ علي منتتداك 
ودايما الي الامام 
عقبال ميه مليون


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2010)

> صلواتكم ان  يعطينا الرب قوة و نعمة و حكمة لكي نستمر سوياً في هذه المسيرة، عابرين كل  صعوبات و كل الضيقات التي تواجهنا، رامين حملنا على المسيح الذي يعين و  يرشد و يوجه.


امين امين امين
ربنا يبارك تعب كل خدمة موجودة بمنتدانا الغالى لأجل اسم المسيح
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف مبروووووك*
*عقبال مليون عضو *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*الى المزيد*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبروك وعقبال 100 مليون​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبروووووك يا زعيم 
ويد الرب دئما معنا فى الزيادة والتقدم ​


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف مبروووك .. عقبال ما نوصل المليون عضو

*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف مليووووووون مبرووووووووك*
*عقبال 10000000000000000000000*​


----------



## sony2010 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*مية الف مبروك كل عضو ياخد مبروك واحد علشان تكفينا

تحياتى 
sony2010
*​


----------



## Sibelle (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف مبروك!

نجاح اي مشروع هو من مديره!

ربنا يوفقك و يبارك خدمتك و كل الخدام و العاملين هون!​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 أكتوبر 2010)

100000 مبروك ويارب عقبال
ما يبقي 100000 عابر للنور
ربنا يبارك في الخدمه​


----------



## happy angel (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف مبروك يا روك
ربنا يزيد ويبارك 
وربنا يساعدك ويقويك*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> من جديد، ها نحن نجتاز خطوة اخرى من مسيرتنا المقدسة، فمن ساعات قليلة أجتزنا ال 100 الف عضو، و لكم هذه الصورة البهية.
> 
> ...




خد بالك دا غير الزوار

لو لاحظت إن الزوار بيبقى عددهم أكبر بكتييييييييييييييييير من الأعضاء

يعنى فى الصورة الموجودة فى الموضوع كان عدد المتواجدون = 483 =54 أعضاء+ 789 زوار

يعنى الزوار = عدد الأعضاء * 14.6 

يعنى لو إحنا عددنا كأعضاء = 100000
إذن عدد الزوار = مليون و 460 ألف

طبعا الحسابية ديه مش اساسى تكون صحيحة لأن ممكن عدد الزوار يبقى ثابت يعنى فى حدود 800 فقط
لكن دا شىء خطر فى بالى  حبيت أقوله

دا دليل واضح إن المنتدى جذب ناس كتير 
حتى و لو بقراءة المواضيع فقط بدون مشاركة

مبروك يا شعب المسيح


----------



## صوت الرب (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## النور الجديد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك​


----------



## Nemo (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروووووووووووووك ألف مبروك 
وعقبال 100 مليوووووووووووون يارب


----------



## انريكي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف مبروك ويارب احفظ كل الاعضاء في المنتده 

وعقبال المليون عضو انشالله

الرب يباركم جميعا


----------



## MAJI (2 أكتوبر 2010)

هنيئاً لمنتدى الكنيسة على هذا الانجاز
هنيئاً لزعيمه وجميع مشرفيه واعضائه
وشكراً لكل الجهود المبذولة التي ساهمت في رفع مستوى ورقي هذا المنتدى
ونتمنى له التقدم المستمر 
بعناية وتوجيه الروح القدس 
امين


----------



## Twin (2 أكتوبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> من جديد، ها نحن نجتاز خطوة اخرى من مسيرتنا المقدسة، فمن ساعات قليلة أجتزنا ال 100 الف عضو،


 
*ياه .... مبروك يا حبيبي .... ومبروك للمنتدي ككل*
*وأه المنتدي بيكبر وأحنا معاه وبيه *

*فاكر هنا **مبروووك لينا كلنا** أحتفلنا بخمس ألاف عضو*
*وهنا **مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني** أحتفلنا ب 300 ألف عضو*

*وأدينا بنحتفل بال 100000 عضو ..... ربنا يبارك ويكمل*​


----------



## My Rock (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*ذكرتني بأيام زمان يا توين
بركة الرب معنا.. الحصاد كثير..*


----------



## Twin (2 أكتوبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> *ذكرتني بأيام زمان يا توين*





my rock قال:


> *بركة الرب معنا.. الحصاد كثير..*


 
*كانت أحلي أيام .... *
*كانت أيام بجد بركة وبسببها أحنا مكملين لحد دلوقتي *
*وهنكمل بأذن المسيح*​


----------



## My Rock (2 أكتوبر 2010)

أيام رائعة، لكن القادم افضل و اروع


----------



## Rosetta (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*بحبك يا منتدانا الغالي و يا رب الظروف تخلينا نكمل و ما تبعدنا عنه 
تعودنا عليه بكل شيء .... بحسه هو اللي رباني و كبرني و اعطاني النعمة  


ربنا يديمك يا منتدانا الغالي 
و ربنا يبارك كل القائمين على نجاحه ​*


----------



## losivertheprince (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
مبروك يا زعيم وان كان ده يدل على حاجة فهو بيدل على ان المنتدى نجح بالفعل 
رغم إرادة الشرير التى لاتريد له الاستمرار
ونجاحة ده نتيجة محبة الاف الاعضاء وتعب ناس كتير قوى
بجد مبسوط ويارب فى بركة وإزدهار إلى الأبد*​


----------



## rana1981 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبروك يا روك وانشالله بالاستمرارية​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووووك وعقبال المليوووووووووووووووون

بجد حاجه تفرح اوى 
​


----------



## الروح النارى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*أخى الغالى*
*ماااى روك*


----------



## الروح النارى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*تهنئة منتدى الكنيسة*

*ليكون شمعة ضىء لكل عضو*

*من 1000000عضو*





​


----------



## zama (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك ..


----------



## GoDz (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبروووك*​ 
*وعقبال ال 1000000000*​ 
*،،*


----------



## maro sweety (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبروك وعقبال المليون
وديما ف تقدم


----------



## mina_nor (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك

وعقبال المليون


----------



## dodoz (7 أكتوبر 2010)

_مبرووووووووووووووووووووك_
_وعقبااااال المليووووون_
_بأذن المسيح_​


----------



## zezza (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
و عقبال 100000 عضو 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و ينميها ​


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبروك عقبال المليووووووووووووووون*

ld:ld:   :t9:     ld:


----------



## جناح النسر (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اااااااااااااااااااااالف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
وعقبال المليون


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مبـــروك .. عقبال المليون عضو
ودائما المنتدى فى نجاح مستمر
لخدمه الكلمه ................​​


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*الأعضاء: 100,526​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يزيد ويبااااااااااااارك
​


----------



## حبة خردل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك كبيرة اووي لأحلي منتدي ....... 


​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *الأعضاء: 100,526​*



*ربنا يزيد ويبارك لمجد اسمه*​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكرلله


----------



## tamav maria (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبروك 
عقبال ما يوصولوا 
المليون


----------



## mr.hima (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك الف مبروك 
كنت هزعل اوي لو فقدت اليوزر دة على المنتدي دة لأ اميلي اتسرق بس لحقت اليوزر دة من علية 
بس المشكلة اللي سرق الاميل طان بيدخل على المنتدي دة بالباسوورد القديم


----------



## Mor Antonios (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف مبروك *​*الزرع بدأ ينموا يا My Rock والثمر  كثر جدا..نطلب من الرب يسوع المسيح ان يعتني بالزرع والثمار وبالخدام جميعا.*


----------



## Mimi for ever (8 نوفمبر 2010)

bgad nice montada  rbna m3ako


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 نوفمبر 2010)

هل انا منهم ياريت


----------



## samirmelio (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*


       الف الف مبرووووووووووك 

       بالزيادة دايما و التقدّم

       فى توصيل كلمة يسوع للعالم كله

   من خلال المنتدى الجميل ده[]*​


----------



## barsoomhanna (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك و عقبال ال 10000000000 عضو 
الصراحه المنتدى يستاهل بجد


----------



## emadramzyaiad (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروك ياروك
وعقبال المليون عضو واكتر


----------



## Rosetta (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*الأعضاء: 101,635
المتواجدون الآن: 1099 (الأعضاء 71 والزوار 1028) 

ربنا يزيد و يبارك ​*


----------



## noraa (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك وللامام


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك 100000+100000=محبة اكثر


----------

